# Rough runnung engine



## Drill7 (Oct 11, 2006)

I was given a Toro snow blower with a Tecumseh 7hp engine that the owner couldn't get to run. Pulled the carb off and found two holes in the float. Fixed them and it runs fairly well, but the motor vibrates while it is running. I have not had much experience with Tecumseh engines, is this normal for them or should I look for some internal damage. I've run lots of Briggs and Koler engines and none of them vibrate this badly. I'm thinking if I run it this way things will start to break off of it. Well the price was right any way. Thanks for any replies. Dave


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

first look for loose parts on the engine pulleys are a common thing that will work loose and can even cause damage from the outside in, the engine may not be at fault it 
may be a bad bearing in the drive system the best thing to do is to isolate the engine 
by taking the belts off and running the engine if it still vibrates it may have a broken 
counter-balance a bent crank or even a slightly sheared flywheel key but your right
if it vibrates as bad as you say it will self destruct good luck


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

A leaky float must be replaced, even though you may have patched some holes, it *will not*  work properly. 
The vibration mentioned may be caused from the engine running rich(too much gas) which is exactly what a damaged float can cause.


----------

